# Donald Duck



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Well I've seen a few of these restored and ones like the bike Dave restored set the bar pretty high but I'm gonna go for it! Here is what I started with:






So take this and add a little chrome and paint! Oh yea and more than a little time. V/r Shawn


----------



## bairdco (Jun 27, 2016)

I've always thought those bikes were pretty goofy...


Hahahahaaa


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2016)

I said, at one time, that I would never own a DD, Hoppy, or Autry bike but couldn't pass it up when Scott offered it up. Honestly my intentions were to buy, restore, sell but once my girlfriend saw a pic of Dave's bike she said if I got it looking like that it was a keeper! V/r Shawn


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 27, 2016)

Shawn, you should stick to your first instinct. You don't really want that silly bike. So before you spend any money or time on it, and since it's already apart, box it up and send it my way. I'll pay the shipping, plus $50 for your time taking it apart. You'll thank me later for saving you from second guessing yourself!


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 27, 2016)

I'll never forget sitting at the Copake auction one year when a totally correct / accurate and beautiful restored 
pair of his and hers 24" Ducks hit the block.  Both sold for 1200.00 .........yep, for two.  NOS Goodyear
WW G-3 tires, pro paint and chrome.  Not all that long ago, maybe 6 or 7 years.
They should be 3G range bikes each when done correctly, maybe even a little more for the 20"


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 27, 2016)

I would imagine that the 26" boys version is the rarest. Most teen boys big enough for a 26" would want a Hoppy or Autry bike more than a DD bike. Of course, that's just my opinion. Be no way to tell for sure.


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 27, 2016)

I would imagine that the 26" boys version is the rarest. Most teen boys big enough for a 26" would want a Hoppy or Autry bike more than a DD bike. Of course, that's just my opinion. Be no way to tell for sure.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2016)

I have heard that there are only a few 26" bikes known. I think by the age to ride a 26" bike if you were on a DD you were asking for a beat down! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Shawn, you should stick to your first instinct. You don't really want that silly bike. So before you spend any money or time on it, and since it's already apart, box it up and send it my way. I'll pay the shipping, plus $50 for your time taking it apart. You'll thank me later for saving you from second guessing yourself!




Al I could never stick you with such a miserable pile of parts! V/r Shawn


----------



## higgens (Jun 27, 2016)

The DD hoppy and autry are must haves


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 28, 2016)

Hey, Shawn!
Look at it this way, it'll go nicely with your pink T-Bird.
Haha!
Just kidding!
I thought that bike Dave restored was amazing too.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Hey, Shawn!
> Look at it this way, it'll go nicely with your pink T-Bird.
> Haha!
> Just kidding!
> I thought that bike Dave restored was amazing too.



Sunset Coral--not pink Marty! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 28, 2016)

Yeah, you just keep telling yourself that.
Haha!
You'll definitely have to get a bumper rack for the T-Bird.
I could just see you driving around Savannah in a pink, oh! Excuse me, Coral Sunset Thunderbird with a Donald Duck themed Shelby on the back.
That would definitely turns some heads, for sure.

I'm just kidding you!
Cool stuff, Shawn.
You're well on your way to having a pretty sweet personal transportation museum.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, you just keep telling yourself that.
> Haha!
> You'll definitely have to get a bumper rack for the T-Bird.
> I could just see you driving around Savannah in a pink, oh! Excuse me, Coral Sunset Thunderbird with a Donald Duck themed Shelby on the back.
> ...




When I got the car I sent a pic to my brother and he said "Shawn, its a nice car but I'm not going to ride with you in it because two guys in a pink car looks gay!" My apologies to anyone this offended but he calls it like he sees it. V/r Shawn


----------



## Stanley (Jun 29, 2016)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Stanley said:


> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



Is this your bike? V/r Shawn


----------



## tech549 (Jun 30, 2016)

looks like a great project,  Donald duck build off this month with all of these poping up.


----------



## blasterracing (Jun 30, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Is this your bike? V/r Shawn



Yes, It is Stan Cain's 26" Duck.  It is on display currently in downtown Shelby, Ohio in preparation for the upcoming Shelby Bicycle Days.


----------



## blasterracing (Jun 30, 2016)

My pair of Ducks.  One SLIGHTLY injured by a dump truck!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hoping I can get mine to that level of quality! Nice Ducks. V/r Shawn


----------



## videoranger (Jun 30, 2016)

*Some like Ducks, I'm more of a Rat Fink kinda dude


 *


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 30, 2016)

videoranger said:


> *Some like Ducks, I'm more of a Rat Fink kinda dudeView attachment 334922 *



I ride vintage! V/r Shawn


----------



## bairdco (Jun 30, 2016)

You guys should all get together for a ride.

Then you'll have "all your ducks in a row."


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 30, 2016)

I'd ride that mother ducker!
Chris


----------



## videoranger (Jul 1, 2016)

With such a good resto candidate, I'm sure Shawn will turn out a very nice Duck bike. They are a rather iconic work of art.  I guess I'm just a bit more of a counter culture comic book character fan. The Ratster isn't vintage (yet), but it sure has killer looks and is fun to ride. The Duck should also turn some heads and it already would appear to attract the ladies.


----------



## Curtis68 (Jul 2, 2016)

Can't wait to see the finished product Shawn.  Your stuff is always top notch when you are done.


----------



## videoranger (Jul 5, 2016)

http://www.barrett-jackson.com/Even...d-bicycle-with-lit-head-and-tail-light-184769


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 6, 2016)

videoranger said:


> http://www.barrett-jackson.com/Even...d-bicycle-with-lit-head-and-tail-light-184769




Thanks for sharing that. Pretty strong coin for a Duck but then again in that venue $4k is pocket change to a lot of those folks! V/r Shawn


----------



## JimK (Jul 28, 2016)

Any progress on this one? I am anxious to see how it progresses.

JimK


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 28, 2016)

JimK said:


> Any progress on this one? I am anxious to see how it progresses.
> 
> JimK



The bike is completely tore down and I am working the sheet metal issues now. V/r Shawn


----------



## JimK (Jul 28, 2016)

Awesome, can't wait to see the progress.

JimK


----------



## tech549 (Sep 16, 2018)

good morning shawn,was just researching  these bikes ,as I picked up a 20 inch model for my grandson a few months ago,was curious how you are doing with this project?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 16, 2018)

It is going very slowly! I do have all the sheet metal stripped and have began getting everything in primer.  I'm hoping to really get after this one this winter. I have another project that has been fighting me the whole way--one thing right after another. V/r Shawn


----------



## blasterracing (Sep 17, 2018)

I recently picked up a decent original 20" boys to go along with the one we restored.  Debating whether to leave it as is, restore it, or sell it.  







Tim Newmeyer


----------



## tech549 (Sep 17, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> It is going very slowly! I do have all the sheet metal stripped and have began getting everything in primer.  I'm hoping to really get after this one this winter. I have another project that has been fighting me the whole way--one thing right after another. V/r Shawn



looking forward to seeing it finished as your work is top notch!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 17, 2018)

I think @Dave Stromberger set the bar with this one which is what I'm shooting for! V/r Shawn


----------



## Stanley (Sep 17, 2018)

I have two original 20's boys and a girls orginal 20". Two of them are next to my desk at work seen together here. The 20" in the snow is in my workshop hanging. I built the 26", had a blast. It's still evolving. I have the paint colors I used. Tim, Scott and several others helped with these projects. 







Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tech549 (Sep 17, 2018)

blasterracing said:


> I recently picked up a decent original 20" boys to go along with the one we restored.  Debating whether to leave it as is, restore it, or sell it.
> View attachment 869964
> 
> can I ask how did you do the graphics on the tank?
> ...


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 17, 2018)

I have decals for mine. V/r Shawn


----------



## Stanley (Sep 17, 2018)

I am a graphic designer. I made some high performance decals and printed in my shop. It has the bubble free backing. Easy to apply. I'm not sure if I still have the file. I took measurements off an original....and off a set of water-slides I had bought. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## blincoe (Sep 17, 2018)

@tech549 

I have some Donald Duck decals

I’ll PM you


----------



## Stanley (Sep 17, 2018)

Do you make water-slide ducks? I make a couple actual water-slide designs...serious process. Three stages of printing for a one color. Someone I used to sell decals to needed white ink. 
The duck ones I made....had a little richer color than the water-slide I got at a swap.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tech549 (Sep 17, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I think @Dave Stromberger set the bar with this one which is what I'm shooting for! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 869979



yes I see what you mean shawn,very nice!


----------



## Stanley (Sep 17, 2018)

Actually I have another 20'. Some day this will be the full restoration. 




Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

